
Research Design Patterns - azhenley
http://www.pgbovine.net/research-design-patterns.htm
======
frequentnapper
Fun and informative to read. Loved the old memes. Ds.js sounds like an useful
tool but I couldn't find any links to the bookmarklet in the paper.

------
ebu_ammar
Good article. I've used "INSIDE-OUT" pattern (without knowing about it) in one
of my research.

